# How should I split my budget for AVR, loudspeakers and subwoofer?



## skor (Jul 4, 2012)

Yo Shackers - my first post here. 

I am currently researching for my home theater - I went through some of the informative threads here and I am hopefully more educated now than before. I would still like opinions from you experienced folks about how I should go about my purchase. 
One thing I would like to know is how should I split up my budget between AVR, loudspeakers and subwoofer? I have read opinions that majority of the budget should be diverted towards the speakers as good speakers are "truly future proof", next on AVR and finally on subwoofer. Would everyone agree on that? What percentage should that split be?

Here is my scenario:
*Location: Living Room / Media room in apartment
Room Dimensions: 17' x 19' x 11' (W x D x H)
Seating Area: Center of the room, TV positioned along one of the 17' walls
Intended use: Music, Movies, Gaming in this order
Budget: $600 - $800 without Blu-Ray player (will add the blu-ray player eventually during Black Friday)*

Also, eventually if people can recommend certain AVRs, speaker systems based on the deduced split up price point, that would be much appreciated.

Also, I am not really averse to a complete home theater systems if they are from Onkyo or likewise (I was looking for HTiBs before I read up threads on this site, I am a changed man now :bigsmile: , I agree with separating out components to truly get value for money in the "long run")


----------



## skor (Jul 4, 2012)

Forgot to add:

I am looking for a 5.1 system, not a 7.1 just as yet. Will invest in those extra speakers eventually.


----------



## Wazzul (Apr 21, 2012)

If I were you and needed everything, I'd start with a decent HTIB from Onkyo. Then over time buy new front, center, sub. The surrounds don't need to be that great and most Onkyo receivers will power decent sized fronts. 
The Center and sub are your most important speakers since the do 90% of the work. 
I started with an Onkyo HTIB then worked craigslist over the years to build my system, just be patient and wait for the right deals if you go that route. 
If your dead set on making it spectacular right away watch slickdeals.net for Mirage or Martin Logan 5.1 setups there have been some good deals recently, then get an entry level Onkyo receiver. Buy a 7.1 that has HDMI inputs so you're ready for the Blue Ray player in the Fall.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

skor said:


> Yo Shackers - my first post here.
> 
> I am currently researching for my home theater - I went through some of the informative threads here and I am hopefully more educated now than before. I would still like opinions from you experienced folks about how I should go about my purchase.
> One thing I would like to know is how should I split up my budget between AVR, loudspeakers and subwoofer? I have read opinions that majority of the budget should be diverted towards the speakers as good speakers are "truly future proof", next on AVR and finally on subwoofer. Would everyone agree on that? What percentage should that split be?
> ...


Hello,
2 Pairs of these SVS Speakers that represented fantastic value when they were sold for $299 a pair and are now 50% off:http://www.svsound.com/speakers/s-series/sbs-02 (Mains/Surrounds)
The matching Center Channel that is also 50% off and is now $99:http://www.svsound.com/speakers/s-series/scs-02
As the Dayton Sub-120 that I have recommended hundreds of times has been replaced by the Sub-1200 which appears to be a downgrade, this Polk Audio Subwoofer is available for 50% off and will no doubt trounce almost any from a 5.1 Speaker Package:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882290034 
$249 MSRP and available for $119.
And finally for an AVR, I would go with the Onkyo TX-NR609 from Accessories4less. $599 MSRP but is available for $279 here:http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...Channel-3-D-Ready-Network-A/V-Receiver/1.html

Amazingly, this package comes in at exactly $799 before shipping. The MSRP for the HT is $1648 and each component represents excellent value at their respective MSRP. Especially the AVR and SVS Speakers.
Here is a Professional Review of the AVR:http://www.hometheater.com/content/onkyo-tx-nr609-av-receiver
The Bench Test of the Amplifier Stage is simply amazing considering the 609's MSRP. There are some $1500 AVR's that do not come close to these numbers.
And here is a Review of the SVS S Series:http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/volume_12_4/svs-sbs-01-speaker-system-11-2005-part-1.html
And another:http://www.hometheater.com/content/svs-sbs-01-speaker-system-and-pioneer-vsx-1017txv-k-av-receiver

I really do not think this HT can be beat for the money. While I am not thrilled about the Dayton Sub-120 no longer being available, this Polk appears to be a pretty good Subwoofer. If you can find a Sub-120 new, I would absolutely go with that instead. And in truth if the SVS's were super efficient like Horn Loaded Klipschs or HSU Research's Speakers, I would probably recommend a Denon AVR. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

A general rule of thumb several here promote is 1/3 electronics 2/3 speakers. Check PartsExpress.com and Newegg.com for speakers. You have a couple ways to proceed. You get a sad little 5.1 kit. Or a decent 2.0 and add other components over time. Or 2 pairs of bookshelf speakers and a modest sub (for a 4.1 system), and later buy towers and center to make it a 7.1. How about this option: Pioneer SP-C21 center ($80), 2 pair SP-BS21-LR ($99/pr), 1 pair FS-51-LR towers ($199), 7.0 for$480, or 5.0 for either $280 or $380 depending on if you get 2 towers or all 4 bookshelves. For a sub you could get the Dayton Sub-1200 ($120) or the BIC F-12 ($200). All those items are at PartsExpress.com. At your budget a good way to go for a receiver would be Onkyo 609 from Accessories4Less.com ($280). System total $680 - $960 depending on which of these setups you went with. And this is just a couple of ideas on how to put together an inexpensive package. There are many threads discussing options for systems in your price range, you would do well to read through them. Also, give us some information about your room size and how much you would want to spend down the road on upgrades. If you are willing/able to buy components over time, a 2.0 system now could end up being a better value in the long run.


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

Sorry, I just noticed that you did post room size, great space. To fill it up you will likely want a 2nd sub down the road. Also, JJ was way faster than me and he found a great deal on those SVS speakers. I would jump on that.


----------



## skor (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks Wazzul, JJ and Phreak.

I spoke to some more folks and I gave some more thought to your suggestions and I am willing to go with 2.0 or 3.0 (center + front) speakers with a good AVR right now and then slowly build over time.

I am looking into those SVSes which JJ recommended - it does look a good deal. 

JJ: I am intrigued by your statement 


> And in truth if the SVS's were super efficient like Horn Loaded Klipschs or HSU Research's Speakers, I would probably recommend a Denon AVR.


What is the criterion in deciding Denon vs Onkyo AVR? What should I be looking for in the AVR and in the speakers to make them a good combination?


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

skor said:


> What is the criterion in deciding Denon vs Onkyo AVR? What should I be looking for in the AVR and in the speakers to make them a good combination?


A speakers efficiency determines how much amplifier power is required to achieve your desired volume, or how loud a speaker will be with a given amount of power. Most speakers are rated between 85-92dB, but efficiency is not really related to quality. Good sounding speakers can range anywhere from 75-105dB. Another factor that can be involved is z-chart of impedance, but that is beyond what you are concerned with here (search HTS for some great explanations of that if you are interested). Inefficient speakers often work best if driven by a dedicated external amplifier. Very efficient speakers such as Klipsch (often 96-98dB) can be driven by any quality AVR without need for high power. With speakers of average efficiency (SVS 84.5dB) I would look for an AVR with a robust built in amplifier. And no other economically priced AVR uses amps as powerful as Onkyo.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

skor said:


> Thanks Wazzul, JJ and Phreak.
> 
> I spoke to some more folks and I gave some more thought to your suggestions and I am willing to go with 2.0 or 3.0 (center + front) speakers with a good AVR right now and then slowly build over time.
> 
> ...


Hello,
Phreak absolutely nailed it. The 609 is an excellent AVR and one of the greatest values in the HDMI era of AVR's. You would have to spend at least 3 times as much on a Denon to get similar power. (3 times the $279 sale price) The SVS's and Onkyo will be a fantastic combo and combined with the Subwoofer will provide a great sounding HT. There is honestly nothing that can touch this combo for the money. Moreover, I am still in complete shock about how heavily discounted the SVS's are. They are not going to last long so I would jump on them. 
J


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

skor said:


> Thanks Wazzul, JJ and Phreak.
> 
> I spoke to some more folks and I gave some more thought to your suggestions and I am willing to go with 2.0 or 3.0 (center + front) speakers with a good AVR right now and then slowly build over time.
> 
> ...


Hello,
We often advocate these actions, but when a Member states they have a certain budget and 5.1 is in the criteria, we work hard to honor those wishes and work hard to provide the best value. The HT I recommended would cost close to $2000 with taxes. 

So if interested in 2.0, DMC-Electronics.Com has an amazing deal on the PSB GT1. They retail for $1999, but are available for $699. The Onkyo 609 could honestly drive them. It would cost close to $1000, but the PSB's are fantastic Speakers.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> We often advocate these actions, but when a Member states they have a certain budget and 5.1 is in the criteria, we work hard to honor those wishes and work hard to provide the best value. The HT I recommended would cost close to $2000 with taxes.
> 
> So if interested in 2.0, DMC-Electronics.Com has an amazing deal on the PSB GT1. They retail for $1999, but are available for $699. The Onkyo 609 could honestly drive them. It would cost close to $1000, but the PSB's are fantastic Speakers.
> ...


Jack I like the SVS recommendation, too bad the MBS-02's are out of stock $399 that's $500 off the pair, If the OP decides to go 2.0 for now I think he will be really happy with the PSB GTI's, they can get down low without a sub for now, then get the matching center and sub in that order as funds become available, the only thing I would change if he goes with the PSB's is the receiver, for another $140 he could upgrade to the Onkyo 709 which has more options to expand his build, having preouts is important if he decides to go all PSB's in the future. The 609 would be just fine if the OP goes all SVS monitors and center, great deal at this time while they last.
Jeff


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I could not agree more about the 709. It is just the PSB's alone constitute almost the entire stated budget and the 609's Amplifier Section is not a whole lot different than the 709. The 709 having Preamp Outputs, and the massively superior Audyssey MultEQ XT (609 has the lowest level Audyssey 2EQ) makes the 709 well worth the added expense. The 709 has the flexibility to allow ones HT to be massively upgraded without needing to address the AVR. That being said, the GT1 and 709 combined cost close to $1200.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I could not agree more about the 709. It is just the PSB's alone constitute almost the entire stated budget and the 609's Amplifier Section is not a whole lot different than the 709. The 709 having Preamp Outputs, and the massively superior Audyssey MultEQ XT (609 has the lowest level Audyssey 2EQ) makes the 709 well worth the added expense. The 709 has the flexibility to allow ones HT to be massively upgraded without needing to address the AVR. That being said, the GT1 and 709 combined cost close to $1200.
> Cheers,
> JJ


My bad Jack, did not check the OP's budjet, I just don't want him to have buyer's remorse, I know that feeling from the earlier years. Cheers back......


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

needspeed52 said:


> My bad Jack, did not check the OP's budjet, I just don't want him to have buyer's remorse, I know that feeling from the earlier years. Cheers back......


No worries amigo. I simply do not know what if any latitude the OP has in respect to exceeding the stated budget and any future expenditures.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Jungle Jack said:


> No worries amigo. I simply do not know what if any latitude the OP has in respect to exceeding the stated budget and any future expenditures.


I would be nice if he would chime in, I think he can find the means to get a real nice 2.0 setup you suggested, after that experience he will also find funds for future expenditures. (I did not realize I spelled budget with a j) guess you were on my mind.........:R


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

needspeed52 said:


> I would be nice if he would chime in, I think he can find the means to get a real nice 2.0 setup you suggested, after that experience he will also find funds for future expenditures. (I did not realize I spelled budget with a j) guess you were on my mind.........:R


Just to take a wild guess. I am guessing the OP has started Threads similar across several AV Forums as he said "he spoke to some other folks" which is a perfectly understandable thing to do. 

No doubt there are AV Forums out there who honestly seem to be universally negative towards Onkyo. My personal feelings towards Onkyo are nuanced by the reality that models like the 600 and 700 Series are the number 1 selling AVR's in many Countries across the World and even the upper level ones sell higher levels than the competition on the whole. Models like the TX-NR818 are selling like gangbusters.

None of this absolves Onkyo of issues like the Serial/IDE Cable in the x08 Series and other problems, but when they sell so many more units than their competition, a natural corollary is there are going to be more units that fail. 

My personal experience has been overwhelmingly positive with my former TX-SR805 and 875 both still functioning flawlessly 5 years later in the hands of close friends and my TX-NR3008 has been a joy. I did have issues with my TX-NR3007 that was a B-Stock AVR, but I honestly think it was a fluke issue that had nothing to do with it being Refurbished. I have huge respect for Onkyo being one of the few brands that actually come close to meeting their rated power specs and features like Audyssey, Burr Brown DAC's and more. All at an amazing pricepoint. They are the only brand still releasing latest generation AVR's that are THX Ultra2 Plus. All for thousands less than now discontinued models like the Pioneer SC-09tx (Susano), Yamaha Z Series, et al. While Denon has released a field upgradable kit for Denon AVR-5803CI's that offer Audyssey MultEQ XT32, and HDMI 1.4 Passthrough, they are not including these upgrades from the factory and it costs an additional $1000 for a total of $6500.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

For your budget and intended use, I'd suggest starting with a 2.0 system and add the rest as you can.
Maybe something along the lines of a pr of EMP Tek E55Ti and an Onkyo TX-NR609. This would give you a solid foundation to build on. Or with their current sale you could go with a pr. of E5Bi, an ES1010i, and the aforementioned TX-NR609.
The SVS deal that Jack mentioned would also make for a very nice set-up.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Completely agree with the 2.0 start to your system and adding to it over time - I have the Emp Tek e55Ti towers and have been extremely pleased with them for my living room 5.1 system. Also, as others have said, those SVS speakers are an absolute steal.


----------



## skor (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks phreak, JJ, needspeed.. this thread has been very informative... apologies for first requesting a 5.1 config and then changing my mind to 2.0 / 3.0. As you might have figured, this is my first home theater and I am still learning all about it.

JJ: Nope :bigsmile: I havent posted in any other forums except HTS as yet. Though I will accept, I did read up a lot of stickies on AVSForums as I did on HTS, but I havent posted there yet. The other folks I was referring to are couple of my colleagues at work who are not exactly audiophiles but have expensive equipment in their home theaters so I asked them for opinions as well.

As for Onkyo, from whatever little research I have done for the last 4-5 days, I have been mightily impressed with all the reviews it has received, on Hometheater, cnet, stereophile etc review sites. In fact I have more or less decided to go for Onkyo AVR unless someone makes a convincing argument against it. 

The PSBs do seem very expensive to me, I am inclined towards the SVS more. Staying on the speaker topic, what are the things which separate out a great speaker from a good speaker from a Ok speaker? Some of the specs which these speakers publish seem more or less the same with subtle differences. For someone getting initiated into the world of home theaters (like me) what should he be looking at? Is it just experience and word of mouth or are there more factors to this like mentioned here?


----------



## skor (Jul 4, 2012)

Just want to let you guys know that I totally respect your recommendations here and in all probability I might get the ones you recommended - but when I eventually buy I still would like to know why I chose this one speaker over the others? (Proud Nerd that I am )

While researching I kept adding entry level speakers I found and ones recommended to me at a medium price range to a spreadsheet, and looking at the sheet now I have difficulty choosing which ones go for. 

I have attached the sheet here since supposedly I cannot add tables to a post (can I?). please have a look, there are SVS, Pioneer, Polk and Sony speakers compared there.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

There are pretty much two reasons you choose one speaker over the other. You like the way it sounds and you are willing to pay that price.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

You may also want to consider Pioneer. I have not had a chance to hear these yet but for an entry level speaker they are getting some pretty high praise and would get you into a 5.1 system within your budget.
Pioneer SP-PK51FS 5.1-channel speaker system.


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

nova said:


> You may also want to consider Pioneer. I have not had a chance to hear these yet but for an entry level speaker they are getting some pretty high praise and would get you into a 5.1 system within your budget.
> Pioneer SP-PK51FS 5.1-channel speaker system.


I also have not heard them, but have heard the accolades they receive. $519 on the above link, $530 to purchase the components separately on PartsExpress with the SW8 sub being $149. I would personally save $30 and take the Dayton 1200 or spend $50 more for the BIC F12. That is the way I would go if $800 was the ultimate ceiling, but as it was pointed out starting with a 2.0 setup from PSB would be a great foundation for a system to be expanded down the road.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

nova said:


> You may also want to consider Pioneer. I have not had a chance to hear these yet but for an entry level speaker they are getting some pretty high praise and would get you into a 5.1 system within your budget.
> Pioneer SP-PK51FS 5.1-channel speaker system.


This is an excellent choice, I would go for this package without the sub and the SP-BS21's, get the SP-FS51-LR mains, SP-C21 center and SP-BS41-LR surrounds and the Bic F12 sub
http://www.amazon.com/BIC-America-F12-475-Watt-Subwoofer/dp/B0015A8Y5M
Check Newegg this weekend for the above Pioneer speakers, last week the FS51's were $129, the BS41's $99 and the SP-C21 $59 total $287 delivered, and the Bic sub $200 = $487, leaves over $300 for receiver. I've heard these speakers and must say for the price they are hard to beat and quite pleasant sounding, I bought the SP-BS41-LR's from Newegg ($99) for an area of my wife's candle shop driven with my eight year old Onkyo TX-702 and I want them back but she won't give them up, they are that good, the FS51's are just more of the same sound of the 41's.. You will have a complete 5.1 system that you will want to hold onto for awhile with no buyer's remorse for $800..Keep an eye out at Newegg, even at the MSRP they are a bargain, stay away from the Pioneer sub and the SP-BS21's.......Good Luck
Jeff:T


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

Wow Jeff, so Newegg's pricing is $90 cheaper than PartsExpress, even AFTER upgrading the rears from 21's to 41's. Nice find.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Here are the Newegg pages
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882117406
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882117404
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882117403
Jeff


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

phreak said:


> Wow Jeff, so Newegg's pricing is $90 cheaper than PartsExpress, even AFTER upgrading the rears from 21's to 41's. Nice find.


Thanks phreak, I signed up for their email eggcellent deals and everyday get promo codes for all sale products. A couple of weeks ago the Pio 51's were $119 delivered. I've bought a lot of stuff there, printers, scanners, monitors, speakers etc. Sometimes the inventory for the daily or 48 hour sale is sold out before you can put it in your cart. Glad I could share my friend.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

needspeed52 said:


> Here are the Newegg pages
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882117406
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882117404
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882117403
> ...


----------



## skor (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks Jeff! I just set up alerts for the ones you recommended... I have had a Newegg account for some time now...

JJ, phreak, Jeff, nova, Joe: I have my list curtailed now, I have to choose between these 5 for my front speakers. Between these 5 how would you rank them? All are priced at around the same point give or take..


SVS SBS-02
Pioneer SP-FS51-LR
Polk Audio RTi6 High Performance
Polk Audio Monitor60C Series II
SONY SS-F5000 (still available on Amazon)


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Good luck with this. Prior to recommending the SVS's after they were reduced by 50%, the Andrew Jones Designed Pioneers are Speakers that I have recommended many times when working with a sub $1000 budget. However, as I often recommended the SVS's when they were 50% more, while I love the Pioneers I do think the SVS offers a bit more. As for the others, I am sure they will be just fine as well.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Skor, the first thing I would do is get out and start demoing different speakers. From the list above I would personally lean towards the SVS as that sale price is incredible. SVS offers top notch customer service and a return policy if you were in any way dissatisfied.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I am going to have to agree with Jeff (again - I seem to do that a lot :bigsmile - there is no substitute for listening to as many different speakers as you can if you have the opportunity. We can all make suggestions, but ultimately it is your listening preferences that determine what is best for you. I personally spent a few months listening to as many speakers as I could (ended up being over 20 IIRC) before I decided on my speaker path.

That said, sometimes we just don't have that opportunity, so if I were personally choosing from that list, I would choose the SVS speakers. I have not heard them specifically, but I do own 2 of their subs and love them. Also, as Jeff said, their customer support is top notch and if you should need any help setting them up or have questions on how best to do it, they also have a subforum here.


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

skor said:


> Thanks Jeff! I just set up alerts for the ones you recommended... I have had a Newegg account for some time now...
> 
> JJ, phreak, Jeff, nova, Joe: I have my list curtailed now, I have to choose between these 5 for my front speakers. Between these 5 how would you rank them? All are priced at around the same point give or take..
> 
> ...


Let me first state that I have not actually heard any of these, so my comments are based on product sheets and reading the reviews of others. At regular price I would consider the Pioneers to be the best value, and the SVS to be the best quality product line. At the SVS sale price they take best value. The SBS however would make an OK main and superior rear. If want the best value for 2.0, from this list, Pioneer. Move to the SVS SCS-02(M), and you have better front, better value, but more expensive than Pioneer. Polk/Sony have never impressed me in the past, and from what I read they are a decent value...if you like them. My choice - SCS-02(M)


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

skor said:


> SVS SBS-02
> Pioneer SP-FS51-LR
> Polk Audio RTi6 High Performance
> Polk Audio Monitor60C Series II
> SONY SS-F5000 (still available on Amazon)


I think I'd rank them in the order you have them.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Unless your budget will realistically allow you to piece this together on a schedule I would cast a vote for the system jungle Jack outlined for you.
That is a very nice system that will outperform any comparatively priced HTIB by a significant margin and none of the Bose Acoustimass systems can touch it.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

skor said:


> Thanks Jeff! I just set up alerts for the ones you recommended... I have had a Newegg account for some time now...
> 
> JJ, phreak, Jeff, nova, Joe: I have my list curtailed now, I have to choose between these 5 for my front speakers. Between these 5 how would you rank them? All are priced at around the same point give or take..
> 
> ...



Skor, I have to throw a monkey wrench in here, thought you might want to know.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882117403
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882117404
You can wait for the SB41's to get to $99 and get your sub also.
Jeff


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

These as phreak says are nice too.

http://www.svsound.com/speakers/s-series/scs-02m


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

For cheap speakers the Pioneers are OK but as far as I am concerned the price is the best thing they have going for them.
They are nominally 6 ohms and at only 87dB sensitivity they are comparatively hard to drive so low powered AVRs are going to be challenged. 
At the $100/PR price point I guess they sound fine but I really don't understand why they are so popular on the forums.


----------



## skor (Jul 4, 2012)

chashint, how would the Pioneers compare against these Polk Audios?

Pioneer SP-FS51-LR $130 / pair
Pioneer SP-C21 $50
vs
Polk Audio RTi6 High Performance Bookshelf Loudspeaker $180 / pair
Polk Audio CSI A4-Black High Performance Center Speaker  $125


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I am not the one to ask when it comes to comparing Polk to anything else.
Simply put, I do not like the way Polk sounds.
Polk can usually be had for dirt cheap and lot's of people love them, so I would say it's just me... 
I do not remember seeing your location, but Best Buy is usually not too far away from most places, they will have the Pioneer speakers out on the main floor, listening for yourself is the best way.
If you like them the price Newegg has with the coupon code can't be beat.
In any given price range it is possible to make a mistake when buying speakers, but in this case which ever ones you choose will be OK.
Don't anguish over it to much more, close your eyes, spin the wheel, and just pick one.


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Skor, do you live near a Frys Electronics store, if so I would really consider the Infinity Primus P363 pair for $198, these are a steal, in store only.
http://www.frys.com/product/6878376?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG
They are usually $660 a pair, Crutchfield runs sales on the Primus line quite often also but they are (P363) $198 for one with the sale, still an excellent value. You can add the center and surrounds when all are on sale. Keep an eye out @ Crutchfield and Harmon Audio for the Primus line.
Jeff


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> ...
> :http://www.svsound.com/speakers/s-series/sbs-02 (Mains/Surrounds)
> :http://www.svsound.com/speakers/s-series/scs-02
> :http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882290034
> ...


I still think the system Jungle Jack built for you has tremendous bang for the buck.


----------



## skor (Jul 4, 2012)

chashint said:


> I still think the system Jungle Jack built for you has tremendous bang for the buck.


I agree. But I will admit I am still a little put off by their 82 dB efficiency or even the 84 dB for the SCS-02(M)


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

skor said:


> I agree. But I will admit I am still a little put off by their 82 dB efficiency or even the 84 dB for the SCS-02(M)


I completely missed that, sorry.
Money goes fast when you start dividing it up and with the mark down I was mostly thinking you could jump up a level.
But I agree that inefficiency is a deal breaker. 
Many people have gone with Polk and Pioneer and are very happy with the value they represent.
While there are always exceptions speakers usually compete well in their price brackets but they do sound different from one another.
I don't think either choice between the Polk or the Pioneer would be a mistake even though I have managed to dump on both.
I try to refrain from encouraging going over budget but if you could swing 200/PR for front and rear satellites, and 230 for the center newegg has Klipsch WB14 bookshelf & the center channel on close out and in my opinion those are a significant step up.
You would still need a sub and an AVR and that will put you over budget which may not be a good idea.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I will say just one more time that the SVS/Onkyo Package really is tough to beat if you want to do it all at once. The 609 has more than enough power to drive the SVS's and truthfully you are getting a close to $2000 HT for $799. Of course I think the PSB GT1's are better, but cost $700 just for the pair. It really comes down to whether or not you wish to spend slightly more than your original stated budget and are able to add the Surrounds, Center Channel, and Subwoofer down the line.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## needspeed52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I will say just one more time that the SVS/Onkyo Package really is tough to beat if you want to do it all at once. The 609 has more than enough power to drive the SVS's and truthfully you are getting a close to $2000 HT for $799. Of course I think the PSB GT1's are better, but cost $700 just for the pair. It really comes down to whether or not you wish to spend slightly more than your original stated budget and are able to add the Surrounds, Center Channel, and Subwoofer down the line.
> Cheers,
> JJ


I totally agree with Jack here, with the exception of adding the 709 for $130 more and and waiting till you can implement a better sub than the Polk, by waiting for a better sub you can upgrade the receiver to the 709 and still be in your budget. If you want it all now go with the SVS's and Onkyo 709 without sub. If you want to build a system down the road, something you will want to keep for awhile and be happy with the PSB GT1's and Onyo 709 is a very good solid foundation to build upon, either way you decide to go these two options will satisfy.
Jeff


----------

